# Drug Detection Dogs?



## GermanShepherd<3

Do you have to be a police officer to get your dog this kind of training? I have seen dogs at the airports sniffing around for things like this. Say you get your dog professional training like the police dogs do, could you use your dog for service or must you be a police officer? I'm also referring to using your dog in public places like at stores or an airport not somewhere on the street where you would have to be a cop where it's something really serious like a bomb detection dog.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

I have no idea, but Josh and I joke that were gonna get Killian trained in this because when our 3 year old is old enough to bring boys home, Killian will be able to "check" them at the door! ;-) I'll be following this thread!!


----------



## CassandGunnar

I know of no privately owned narc dogs. You would run into issues with all kind of stuff. What to do with anything you find. Material to train with, probable cause, etc.
There are privately owned explosive detection dogs, mostly with security companies. The Mall of America has a few.


----------



## CassandGunnar

WarrantsWifey said:


> I have no idea, but Josh and I joke that were gonna get Killian trained in this because when our 3 year old is old enough to bring boys home, Killian will be able to "check" them at the door! ;-) I'll be following this thread!!


Just having Killian meet him at the door should do just fine. Doesn't hurt to be cleaning a shotgun, just sayin'


----------



## WarrantsWifey

CassandGunnar said:


> Just having Killian meet him at the door should do just fine. *Doesn't hurt to be cleaning a shotgun, just sayin'*


I can train Killian to do that too?  AMAZING!!!!  GSD's are SO FREAKING SMART!!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

In the early 90's I started/co-owned a canine drug detection service with a retired police captain. We hired K-9 officers to train us and the dogs (so we could train our dogs in the future). We had to be certified by the DEA for the drugs to train with. BTW, it's very easy to train a good dog to do detection work.

This was back when it was new to the public (we did alot of school searches/presentations). Having said that, I have no idea how it works today as I sold my half of the business years ago when I moved out of state.


----------



## GermanShepherd<3

GSDAlphaMom said:


> In the early 90's I started/co-owned a canine drug detection service with a retired police captain. We hired K-9 officers to train us and the dogs (so we could train our dogs in the future). We had to be certified by the DEA for the drugs to train with. BTW, it's very easy to train a good dog to do detection work.
> 
> This was back when it was new to the public (we did alot of school searches/presentations). Having said that, I have no idea how it works today as I sold my half of the business years ago when I moved out of state.


See that's the thing, can't you just get titled with something allowing you to deal with this sort of stuff? Like minor things, even for schools that would be awesome. I wonder how it is nowadays..


----------



## GermanShepherd<3

WarrantsWifey said:


> I have no idea, but Josh and I joke that were gonna get Killian trained in this because when our 3 year old is old enough to bring boys home, Killian will be able to "check" them at the door! ;-) I'll be following this thread!!


That's funny  Your dog is beautiful by the way, I saw the link on Pedigree Database! How old is he?


----------



## ladylaw203

See that's the thing, can't you just get titled with something allowing you to deal with this sort of stuff? Like minor things, even for schools that would be awesome. I wonder how it is nowadays.. 


**********************

No. The first thing you have to have is narcotics to train the dog. As a civilian you cannot possess that without a DEA license and that only allows you to have them. The head law enforcement entity in your area has to allow you to check them out of the crime lab and that is not going to be a possibility with no background in this. Private security companies work private contracts in schools for narcotic searches and contract bomb dogs as well. Searching for contraband is better left to those who are trained in it and know the law with regard to search and seizure etc. The dog must have rock solid nerves and over the top retrieve/hunt drive to be trained for any scent detection. 
I hate to be discouraging,but unless you can be hired by a private company,find something else to do with your dog


----------



## GSDElsa

Good luck convincing the DEA you need a drug license to train with those "minor things." Not easy to get and I wouldn't the responsibility to maintain the standards. And the DEA doesn't think the average Joe is responsible enough either.


----------



## carmspack

there was a piece of investigative journalism on 60 Minutes or some such program --- the topic was all these little detection industries that were popping up with poorly trained dogs , poorly trained handlers, handlers guiding the dogs etc. and the dogs making false indications . These were private contracts, parents suspecting kids getting in to things . Can you imagine the irreparable damage done to the trust relations with some falsely accused kids. 

It takes experience to be able to read the dog as well .

Then there is the issue of where are you going to get the dog from . Bet you have a dog already . People think you get a dog . full stop , without realizing the evaluation process and training and yearly recertification process. It takes a special dog.

I would rather it left to the professionals .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## GermanShepherd<3

I don't have a dog, I was just curious if you can get into that sort of stuff without an actual police enforcement degree. I am actually studying to become a veterinarian.


----------



## GermanShepherd<3

And I wasn't meaning the average Joe lol..I am very serious about my "animal work"..I wouldn't ever do something to create a bad name, or something dangerous. I just thought in the future that would be something awesome, watching those dogs like Labs or German Shepherds working is amazing. I love every venue of dog sports, ranging from dock diving to herding, and everything in between..so I just wanted to know if that would be something possible..I honestly wouldn't even charge, I would do it as a volunteer. I would pay for the training no problem as well as a well bred dog. The reward of helping our community is more special to me. That's why when I get my veterinary degree I will never put money before helping a dog. The help I can give is more of a benefit for me.  You must be truly passionate for whatever you do. 
I would of course buy a well bred dog suitable for work, I wouldn't just get a dog from any breeder, it has to be something special and capable of work..and I would be educated on the work I were to do if this kind of thing is possible...even if I were trying to get into this it probably wouldn't be now, as I have quite a few years ahead of me with school, I just started my prerequisites. I just wanted to know if it was possible, if not no problem  There are always other fun things! I would really love to hear what you do with your dogs!


----------



## GSDElsa

I'm sorry, but there is nothing in that explanation that you gave that indicates you are anything but the "average Joe" as far as the DEA is concerned. Just because you "take it seriously" does not mean they will give you the legal availability to possess drug standards.


----------



## TriadGSD

only way you might get a drug dog is if you find one at a recuse where it was a K9 reject My friends have a Belgian Malinois that was a reject. if someone has drugs on them in their pocket she will try and get them out of your pocket. if you smell lilke pot she will pace around the house.


----------



## W.Oliver

If you want to get into detection work and develop single purpose dogs check out the demand for dogs that identify bed bugs.

I have a business associate who owns just under 100 apartment complexes...several thousand units. He has been after me to help him develop dogs that can detect bed bugs. For someone like him, a dog that could detect bed bugs would be much less expensive than prophylactically treating every unit with an exterminator and chemicals.

His problem is dog training is my hobby....I don't train for cash....that would change my passion into work...can't risk that with something so important to me.

I don't think the DEA would care if you had bed bugs!


----------



## Liesje

GermanShepherd<3 said:


> I don't have a dog, I was just curious if you can get into that sort of stuff without an actual police enforcement degree. I am actually studying to become a veterinarian.


I think so. Someone I train SchH with does some training with drugs. He has samples of several drugs and tons of training equipment like those boxes that pop the ball, a wall with holes where they hide it, etc. Not sure where/how they get the drugs but he gets the other training stuff from a military/law enforcement dog equipment supplier. He's not a cop and doesn't have a K9 but his SchH3 dog is trained on drugs (not sure how he would compare to an active K9) and my acquaintance has helped another acquaintance who is a sheriff and has a working drug K9.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I don't recall the whole process as it was 20 years ago. I do remember DEA coming to the house, doing background checks etc and there were no issues with us getting licensed or our dogs getting certified. We were in collabration with professionals through the entire process. They provide the drugs to use for training and there are very strict rules regarding keeping them locked up checking in and out etc.

If it is something you are seriously interested I suggest talking with someone that is currently in the business.


----------



## ladylaw203

sure where/how they get the drugs but he gets the other training stuff from a military/law enforcement dog equipment supplier

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

some folks train on psuedo which is worthless. 
ONLY police officers and DEA licensed individuals can possess contraband. DEA is also slowly doing away with that anyway and civilians will not be able to possess it at all.


Folks, handling a scent detector dog looking for illegal substances is not a game. One can get into all kinds of legal stuff. If a business needs a dog they need to contract one.


----------



## GermanShepherd<3

GSDElsa said:


> I'm sorry, but there is nothing in that explanation that you gave that indicates you are anything but the "average Joe" as far as the DEA is concerned. Just because you "take it seriously" does not mean they will give you the legal availability to possess drug standards.


First off, I meant that if I WERE (EMPHASIS ON WERE!!!) to present myself and talk to DEA I wouldn't just go there and say umm yeah I want to get my dog certified to work, I would learn everything there is to know, and what I have to do, standards, etc. Am I educated on drug k-9s as of now? NO, that's why I asked questions, to learn. I was just recently thinking about something like this and wanted some information. I would have to research and visit many, many trainers and talk to those in the field. Did I say I am planning on doing this now? No, I said in time IF IT'S EVEN POSSIBLE. That was my original question, if it's possible, not you grading me on how educated I am as of right now on the matter and what you think about me. I find it very rude and disrespectful that you quote me and treat me like I'm some kind of idiot and everything I do is a joke and I don't take my veterinary or matters seriously. Didn't I say I wouldn't do something that is not possible? If you have such a bad attitude and try to always take things to make fun of people stop answering questions. And before you ridicule me, and try to put me down, think about what you say, not only about me, but how it makes you look. Enough said. Have a great day.


----------



## GSDElsa

GermanShepherd<3 said:


> First off, I meant that if I WERE (EMPHASIS ON WERE!!!) to present myself and talk to DEA I wouldn't just go there and say umm yeah I want to get my dog certified to work, I would learn everything there is to know, and what I have to do, standards, etc. Am I educated on drug k-9s as of now? NO, that's why I asked questions, to learn. I was just recently thinking about something like this and wanted some information. I would have to research and visit many, many trainers and talk to those in the field. Did I say I am planning on doing this now? No, I said in time IF IT'S EVEN POSSIBLE. That was my original question, if it's possible, not you grading me on how educated I am as of right now on the matter and what you think about me. I find it very rude and disrespectful that you quote me and treat me like I'm some kind of idiot and everything I do is a joke and I don't take my veterinary or matters seriously. Didn't I say I wouldn't do something that is not possible? If you have such a bad attitude and try to always take things to make fun of people stop answering questions. And before you ridicule me, and try to put me down, think about what you say, not only about me, but how it makes you look. Enough said. Have a great day.


And why are you taking such offense to being an "average Joe?"  You can learn all you want, but if you have any hope of doing this you need to team up with a company who has this availability. They just don't hand them out these days to anyone who comes asking, no matter how prepared, how nice of a dog you may have, or what kind of standards you say you have. You ARE and Average Joe. Nothing to get offended about. You just are in the eyes of the DEA.


----------



## GermanShepherd<3

ladylaw203 said:


> sure where/how they get the drugs but he gets the other training stuff from a military/law enforcement dog equipment supplier
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> some folks train on psuedo which is worthless.
> ONLY police officers and DEA licensed individuals can possess contraband. DEA is also slowly doing away with that anyway and civilians will not be able to possess it at all.
> 
> 
> Folks, handling a scent detector dog looking for illegal substances is not a game. One can get into all kinds of legal stuff. If a business needs a dog they need to contract one.


 
I understand it's something with a lot of responsibility, and that's why I just wanted to know if it's possible without having to have a police/law enforcement degree of some kind but rather more of a certification of some kind. But if not, it's okay  I just wanted to know...it would of been something I would enjoy, but it's okay. I understand where the DEA would be coming from if you are not with any law enforcement stuff.  I appreciate your kind responses.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

GermanShepherd<3 said:


> That's funny  Your dog is beautiful by the way, I saw the link on Pedigree Database! How old is he?


Thank you so much!! I just adore him, he is a handsome tyrant!! He is 13 months right now!! :wub:


----------



## GermanShepherd<3

GSDElsa said:


> And why are you taking such offense to being an "average Joe?"  You can learn all you want, but if you have any hope of doing this you need to team up with a company who has this availability. They just don't hand them out these days to anyone who comes asking, no matter how prepared, how nice of a dog you may have, or what kind of standards you say you have. You ARE and Average Joe. Nothing to get offended about. You just are in the eyes of the DEA.


 
I don't consider myself an average Joe. I am doing something in life and it's not easy, I don't think an average Joe would be doing that. I'm not a bum if that's what you consider me. And when did I say I was going to do it solely? You make it seem like I would do everything on my own, doing a crappy job, and just show up there. I said I would do everything that needs to be done, and properly, didn't I? I find it offensive when you ridicule me when I try gathering information, characterizing me like I'm stupid or worthless when all I asked was a simple question. You're just very rude and speak too much without knowing someone. You just pull stuff and make up things; did I say I was just going to go there and expect someone to hand me something with a lot of responsibilty? Didn't I say I would go through all the necessary training with professionals?


----------



## GermanShepherd<3

WarrantsWifey said:


> Thank you so much!! I just adore him, he is a handsome tyrant!! He is 13 months right now!! :wub:


 
He's gorgeous! I love his coloring!! I'm sure he is a great dog and friend too!


----------



## GermanShepherd<3

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I don't recall the whole process as it was 20 years ago. I do remember DEA coming to the house, doing background checks etc and there were no issues with us getting licensed or our dogs getting certified. We were in collabration with professionals through the entire process. They provide the drugs to use for training and there are very strict rules regarding keeping them locked up checking in and out etc.
> 
> If it is something you are seriously interested I suggest talking with someone that is currently in the business.


 
I'll gather some contact information and check it out  Thanks!


----------



## Castlemaid

Wow!!! Calm down!!! You are being waaayyyy too sensitive about this! GSDElsa was saying that ordinary citizens are the Average Joe, as opposed to people with Law enforcement carreers. Nowhere, no how was there any implication or reference to you not doing a good job in whatever you choose to do.

And if you are interested in working in the Law Enforcement side of the world, you'll really need to not take offense so easily, because I'm sure the people that kind of work would bring you in contact with won't be so hot in the treating others with respect department.


----------



## GermanShepherd<3

W.Oliver said:


> If you want to get into detection work and develop single purpose dogs check out the demand for dogs that identify bed bugs.
> 
> I have a business associate who owns just under 100 apartment complexes...several thousand units. He has been after me to help him develop dogs that can detect bed bugs. For someone like him, a dog that could detect bed bugs would be much less expensive than prophylactically treating every unit with an exterminator and chemicals.
> 
> His problem is dog training is my hobby....I don't train for cash....that would change my passion into work...can't risk that with something so important to me.
> 
> I don't think the DEA would care if you had bed bugs!


 
I find it amazing you share such passions like I do  And sniffing for bed bugs? Sounds awesome, did you read any articles about how serious bed bugs has become? I have read numerous ones how they are trying to find solutions to fish out those suckers.


----------



## doggiedad

you could train your dog to be a detection
dog. you can buy how-to videos and
similated scents at www.rayallen.com.


----------



## ladylaw203

All of this also depends on the STATE you live in. For example, in Texas nobody can do private contracting with scent detector dogs without being licensed private security. Some states do not have that requirement. 
The other thing is normally individuals do not use their own dogs. It is a company owned dog.


----------



## GSDElsa

Castlemaid said:


> Wow!!! Calm down!!! You are being waaayyyy too sensitive about this! GSDElsa was saying that ordinary citizens are the Average Joe, as opposed to people with Law enforcement carreers. Nowhere, no how was there any implication or reference to you not doing a good job in whatever you choose to do.
> 
> And if you are interested in working in the Law Enforcement side of the world, you'll really need to not take offense so easily, because I'm sure the people that kind of work would bring you in contact with won't be so hot in the treating others with respect department.


Thank you Castlemaid...I kind of feel like I''m in the twilight zone here!


----------

